# Getting a new buckling!



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Introducing my future herdsire, Pleasant*Wood KBTK Finale!! He's coming home in June


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice! I absolutely love him! And wattles too!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dang. He's just a little shrimp and he STILL has decent conformation. I can'r wait to see how he develops!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Nice little guy!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is his dam:

http://pleasantwooddairy.com/does/pleasantwood-ssmm-hwinsong/

And this is his sire:

http://pleasantwooddairy.com/sires/kori-brook-tierro-kristof/


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Look at that curly tail  He's very handsome. Love the wattles!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

How do you expect him to improve your herd? (not that he won't, I just love talking about breeding plans.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> How do you expect him to improve your herd? (not that he won't, I just love talking about breeding plans.


I'm mostly hoping he'll improve the pasterns and front quarters on my does. Plus I really love the farm (Pleasant Wood) and have been wanting to get one of their goats goats for a while. Also, a little sentimental value, he is distantly related to the first 2 does I ever bought


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Too cute = when I just looked at the picture I thought he might be pygmy - here is my pygmy buck - amazing how much the look alike at this point.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Recent photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like.


----------



## aJadeMagnolia (May 18, 2018)

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

:run: He really is Beautiful Congrats...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Brought Fin home today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations! He’s a stunning fellow, for sure. You’ve got to love those wattles, too


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats.
Nice looking buckling.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Those wattles are so cool. Awesome looking buckling.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:hubbahubba:


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Cute! I love the wattles too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a nice looking buck! And of course, WATTLES! I love wattles! It will be fun to see any progeny next year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

